# Yang Tai Chi Chuan applications with Master Bakari on YT



## TaiChiTJ (Aug 4, 2018)

The applications here seem very reasonable to me. Good Stuff!! It is very good we have started to see, over the past few decades, teachers coming forth and showing how Yang family TC works. Of course folks on the U.S. coasts have had access to more and better teachers, over the years, than those of us primarily planted inland (such as AZ for me). Yang Jwing Ming in Boston, I think, has been showing form app's for years. Still its good to get a variety of teachers sharing a bit of what they know.


----------



## vince1 (Sep 11, 2018)

My current Aiki Jiu Jitsu teacher was a student of Yang Jwing Ming many years ago. I really like the combat Tai Chi that is incorporated into the Aiki Jiu Jitsu I am learning. It is definitely legit.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Sep 15, 2018)

Cool !!! Your teacher sounds great.


----------

